# Finally Me, Part I-IV - by Michelle (~BBW, ~BHM, Romance, ~XWG)



## stillblessed23 (Nov 20, 2007)

_~BBW, ~BHM, Romance, ~XWG _- A fat co-ed is attracted to her fat professor, and they bond over food.

 ​*Finally ME
 Parts I - IV
*​
*By Michelle​*

 Makayla tapped her pen on the desk as she tried to keep her eyes open. It was her final period of the day and it seemed to drag as her professor went on about molecular structure. She could only be grateful however, for it was the day before Thanksgiving break and there would be no school or work for the next five days.

For the first holiday in two years she was going home. Makayla was always nervous about going around her family since they had always been so critical about her weight, but in the past two years she had gone from 200 to 330 and at 5'6 it was more than noticeable. She sighed as she felt her stomach grumble, it was amazing how thinking about her weight always made that happen. 

"Alright, are there any questions." Makayla pipped up; that always meant Professor Grant was finished. She crossed her fingers praying that nobody would raise their hand.

"Alright then, remember your research papers are due next Tuesday. Everyone have a great Thanksgiving." Makayla smiled, relieved that her day was finally over. She waited for the rest of the class to leave before getting up to make her way out the door as well.

"Any special plans for Thanksgiving this year?" She looked up as she noticed Professor Grant walking towards her.

"Um, no - well, I am going home for the first time since my sophomore year," Makayla said shyly.

"What, why in the world have you been spending the holidays away from your family all this time?" he asked as he sat down on the table.

"My family has, um, always been pretty critical about my weight. I had gained about 15 pounds or so the last two times I went home and that didn't go over too well. It's way more now, so I just didn't want to deal with it," she said as she zipped her book bag up. 

"Well, you are gorgeous you shouldn't let them get you down," Professor Grant laughed. "Hey look at me. I'm a big guy, but I know I look good so I make it work for me."

He had to admit he found Makayla attractive. He watched as she tapped her perfectly manicured chubby fingers on the desk, her high school ring tightly trapped due to the fat. He loved the way she was shaped. He had to keep himself from licking his lips as he imagined her plump arms and forearms through her coat. He often caught himself fantasizing about her wearing shorts so he could catch a glimpse of her plump thighs and backside.

But what he loved most was how he could always notice her stomach slightly sway through her pants as she moved around his lecture hall. He deliberately called on her to write on the board, just so he could witness her beautiful body move as she reluctantly slid out of the row and made her way down the steps of the lecture room to the board. It helped that she was the smartest student in his class as well. He always felt like a pervert getting turned on by one of his students and he always tried to avoid situations like this. The last thing he wanted to do was to make Makayla feel awkward.

"Thanks for the compliment, Professor Grant." Makayla smiled as she got up and moved towards the door.

"Hey, I know how you feel," he said casually. "I'm only 28. I have to hear criticism from my mom every time I go home." 

Professor Grant laughed as he stood up and walked back down to his own desk.

"Have a -um- great holiday, Professor Grant," Makayla said shyly as she waved and walked out the door.

Makayla wasn't quite sure what had just happened. All she knew was that she had to get out of that classroom. She found herself getting turned on by her professor and that was just wrong. Besides the fact that he was seven years older than her, she was certain that he was just being nice. Or, did he really find her attractive?

Makalya tried to shake the thoughts out of her mind as she got off the elevator and emerged outside into the cold autumn air. She sighed as she began the long hike to her car, cursing the fact that she couldn't figure out a way to get handicapped parking tags. She pulled a Snickers bar out of her purse and happily welcomed it to her mouth as she began the walk to her car not caring what any of the passersby where whispering about her.

Despite the cold air, Makayla had worked up a little sweat by the time she reached her vehicle, and although she hated her tiny car, she was never more excited to get into it. She sighed as she pulled the door closed. As she adjusted herself in the car, she noticed that her stomach was getting closer and closer to the steering wheel. She needed a new car badly, she was definitely outgrowing the one she had. She sighed as she looked to her side, her hip was almost touching the gear shift. Her stomach growled again and she knew that she needed to put some real food into her stomach. She tried everyday to limit her eating but it was hard for her and she knew it.

As a little girl, Makayla loved fat people. There was something about them that she found appealing. She wanted to be fat too, but there was no way that was happening with her health-freak parents. The summer between fifth and sixth grade, Makayla's parents couldn't afford to send her to summer camp, so they allowed her to stay home. They later seriously regretted their decision. She decided that she would do odd jobs for her neighbors for money, and with that money she would get all the junk food she could eat.

This kept up the whole summer, and by the time she went back to school none of her clothes fit. She had gained 35 pounds. Her mother was livid and put her on a strict liquid diet, forcing her body to go back to "normal" by that winter. This began the cycle of weight climb, and by the time Makayla was a senior in high school she was 245 pounds. In a last ditch effort, her mother and doctor had her join a weight loss support group. She hated it, and didn't want to admit to her family but she loved being fat and wanted to stay that way. 

When she left for college she was just under 200 pounds. Freshman year was hard for Makayla because she knew if she went crazy and gained too much weight her parents would stop sending her money. Even though she had a full ride to school, she still needed spending money. And although she tried to control her weight, the Thanksgiving of her freshman year was a disaster. Her parents fussed the entire time about how she had put on weight and wouldn't let her eat anything except turkey and salad. She only went home that following Thanksgiving because her mother promised they would be more understanding, claiming that she understood college was stressful and she could diet whenever.

She had managed to diet down to 220 that Thanksgiving before she went home. She would be damned if they didn't let her eat her grandmother's cooking again that year. They criticized and made fun of everything she ate that day, and by the time she left she had had it. Had it with dieting, had it with her condescending family, had it with working out. She began to eat whatever she wanted whenever she wanted and with no worries of interacting with her family she put the pounds on fast.

She felt bad how each added pound would make her smile, it was something inside her that had always made her feel like a freak. She finally broke down a few days ago and called her mother, who was just happy to hear from her. 

Makayla sighed as she finally pulled into the parking lot of her favorite drive-thru. It was time that she came to terms with the fact that she was fat and it was time that her parents came to terms with it too.

"How may I help you today?" the overly chipper voice on the intercom asked.

"Um- can I get a number 2, with onion rings instead of fries, and -um- also a _double_ quarter pounder with cheese and a side of fries." Makayla said quickly."Oh um can you add two pumpkin pies."

"Wouldn't you like to add a drink to your second meal; it will only be 52 cents more and I'm sure your friend will appreciate it." the chipper woman said.

"Um no -uh- he has a drink already," Makayla said, embarrassed that she was ordering enough food for two hungry people. 

"Alright then your total is $11.56, first window please." Makayla sighed as she pulled around.

After getting her food and trying to ignore a smirk from the drive-thru attendant who must have assumed that she was eating it all herself, Makayla drove to her favorite corner of the lot and parked the car. She smiled as the smell of the burger hit her and her mouth began to water. She couldn't help it, but eating had become arousing for her. And the food was exceptionally wonderful today. She closed her eyes as she sipped her soda and when she opened them she noticed Professor Grant heading towards her car waving. 

_"What in the world?"_ she said to herself. _"Is he stalking me?" _

"Makayla, I didn't know you liked this place. It's one of my favorite fast food restaurants." Professor Grant laughed. He had obviously changed after class out of his suit and was sporting a velor jogging suit, with a diamond stud shining in his ear. He had on a fitted hat, and despite wearing a 3xl normally, she noticed that his suit was still about three sizes too big. Makayla smiled as she nervously tried to stuff her food in the bag. She laughed nervously as she got out of her car.

"Hey, Professor Grant," she said shakily. "I, um, was just getting some lunch in before I went home and packed."

"Understandable," he smiled. "I always come here, the girls already are used to my large appetite, I would hate to freak anyone else out when I go in and order two meals, two desserts and a shake." 

He laughed. 

"Wow," Makayla laughed. "You eat more than me!"

"Well, how else do you think I got to 350 pounds?" he laughed. "Believe it or not, I was a college and high school basketball star. I mean, I'm only 6'1, but I was still good." 

"Oh, what happened?" she said, trying not to be frank, but it still came out that way.

"Well, I injured myself my sophomore year. Tore a tendon in my heel. I couldn't play ball ever again, so I really concentrated on the books and went to school nonstop, 18 credits a semester. I also didn't work out at all and still ate a ton of food. After I decided I wanted to teach, I guess I went with it. I had been a downright fat little boy before I lost weight to play ball. I guess it wasn't that hard going back to it."

Professor Grant smiled as he noticed Makayla staring at his stomach hungrily. "No need to sit out here in your car, Makayla. Why don't you join me inside for lunch?"

"Um, well," she stuttered, not knowing what to say. She still didn't want everyone to know just how much she ate. "It's just that I have to get home and pack, you know." 

She felt bad as she noticed his smile fall.

"Oh, I understand. Well, I'll see you in class, huh?"

She almost called him back as she watched him jog across the parking lot, mentally scolding herself for becoming aroused as she watched his fat bounce with each jogging step.

She felt like crap when she got back to her apartment. She wanted her professor, what kind of freak was she? She really didn't want to go home but she knew she had to. She threw her keys on the table as her cat purred and rubbed against her legs lovingly. She bent down to pick him up as she made way to the kitchen and pulled the last three slices of Meat Lover's pizza out of the fridge with a glass of chocolate milk.

So much had happened that day. She had always been attracted to Professor Grant, but she still wasn't sure it was right or if he was attracted to her too. She looked around her apartment as she thought about the long drive she had ahead of her.

"I don't know about you, Cyrus, but I want to get this holiday over with."


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 20, 2007)

Realistic, and flows well.. I'm definately looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Forrest (Nov 21, 2007)

Great story so far. I hope to be as big as the professor someday myself. I can't wait for the next part. Keep up the great work.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Part II*

Makayla sighed as she pulled into the drive way of her New Jersey home that Thanksgiving morning. It had been two years since she had been back here and she was over 100 lbs heavier now than her last visit. She took a deep breath as she quickly tried to clean all of the food wrappers and fast food bags from her drive out of her front seat.

_"Man, did I really eat all of this since last night."_She thought to her self as she surveyed the garbage.

It had been a long drive and Makayla was very stressed. Without even realizing it she had stopped at three different drive thrus during the course of her six hour trip. So many thoughts were going through her head, from her interaction with Professor Grant the previous day, to how her parents would react to her weight gain. 

She sighed. Maybe going from 220 to 330, possibly more in two years was a little extreme. Makayla quickly slurped down the rest of her chocolate shake before getting out of her car. The only good thing about her parents were that they always kept their shades closed. At least they wouldn't be able to react until they opened the door. She was hoping that face to face maybe they wouldn't be that brutal, but she knew better than that. 

Makayla grabbed her bags from her trunk and made her way to the steps that led to her parents house. 

"Whew, I almost forgot how many steps there were." She said out loud to herself as she braced herself for the climb. She hadn't even thought about going up a flight of stairs , with an exception of the five or six in the lecture halls at her campus, in two years. Her parents had 28 steps leading to their front door. Halfway up she had to stop for a breath. She didn't realize she was that out of shape. She grabbed hold of the banister as she felt herself getting aroused. She tried to shake the though out of her head rationalising that she must have something seriously wrong with her. After she collected herself she began again up the rest of the steps, this time not rushing. She was only 21 she should have more energy than this. She tried to freshen herself up slightly before ringing the doorbell. 

"Here goes nothing," she said as she waited nervously for someone to answer.

"Can I help you," Makayla's mother asked her when she opened the door. Maykala couldn't help but roll her eyes. Her perfectly thin mother, didn't even recognize her. 

"Mom, It's me."She said half smiling. 

"Makayla?" Her mother asked shocked as all of the color drained from her face. 

"What happened to you. This is insane you...I- oh my stars." Before she knew it Makayla's mother had broke down into a fit of sobs, causing her father to come to the door. He couldn't react at first, he was in just as much shock as his wife and didn't want to believe that this hugely fat girl in front of them was their offspring.

"Makayla, you really let yourself go." Her father said finally as he tried to comfort his wife after ushering them all into the living room of their home.

"Mom, Dad I know you are shocked but I really don't have a problem with my weight, ok?" Makayla said as she sunk down into the couch. She couldn't believe how dramatic her mother was being. 

"George she's delusional! All of that fat must be affecting her brain too!" Her mother cried even louder. Makayla rolled her eyes as she looked at her father.

"This is exactly why I haven't contacted you in two years. I am not dealing with this, I can leave right now if you aren't going to try and be accepting." Makayla said angrily.

"No we- we want you to stay," her father said quickly. "We are just shocked Kayla, you have to understand that. You should have told us on the phone so that we could have been mentally prepared." 

Makayla looked at her father like he was crazy; what exactly was she supposed to tell them.

"Gee Dad, what exactly did you want me to say? Oh hey by the way I kinda sorta gained like 110 lbs since the last time you saw me." 

"Oh my- 110 lbs that is my weight! You gained me!" Makayla's mother yelled crying harder. Makayla leaned back in the chair as she closed her eyes. She was so sick of her parents, they needed to understand that she actually enjoyed being fat.

"Why are you crying. I love my body! Makayla yelled, I wish you would support me instead of acting like I have the plague." This silenced both her parents, they were now confused.

"We will never support you trying to kill yourself." Her father said angrily. "Now I tried to be supportive because I love you and we figured you were ashamed of yourself, but we will not support you gaining 110 lbs to your already fat body. you have to be at least 200 lbs overweight, we will not support you until you show us that you care about yourself."

Makayla bit her lip as she tried to hold back the tears that were burning the back of her eyes. She shook her head as she struggled to pull her self out of the sinking couch. 

"If you can't accept that this is the way that I am and the way that I am going to stay than I guess we should sever all ties." She looked at her parents one last time as they shook their heads and looked to the floor. They had disowned her because of her weight and she felt that she could never forgive them for that.

There was no way that Makayla was driving all the way back to school that night. She couldn't help but cry when she finally realized the magnitude of her situation. Her parents hated her because of her weight. She looked at herself in her drivers side mirror, vowing to never let them hurt her this bad again. She drove for about 15 minutes before reaching her childhood best friend's house. When they were growing up, if you stood the two side by side you would have thought they were sisters. They had very similar features, carried their weight the same way, and were the same height. 

Brittany however, had always been overweight. Makayla's parents particularly hated her because they always saw her as a bad influence on their daughter. Brittany had recently lost both her parents and was now living in their house with her boyfriend Travis. She was doing alright for herself, and Makayla could only hope she wouldn't have a problem with her intruding.

Unlike Makayla's parent's Brittany lived in a ranch style home. Everything was on one floor and there was a basement. Makayla happily went to her friends door and rang the bell, only to be greeted by joyous screams and a death gripping hug seconds later.

"I can't believe you're here!" Brittany said excitedly. "I can't even get my arms around you fatty!You look sooo cute!" 

Brittany laughed as she grabbed her friend's bag and pulled her into the house.

"You're one to talk." Makayla laughed as she registered her friends change in size. Brittany was easily weighing 450 lbs if not more. Makayla couldn't believe it as she took her friend in from head to toe. The last time she saw Brittany two years ago, her friend was about 300 lbs. Now chins replaced where her neck used to be. Her thighs were huge and dimpily and she could see the many rolls that adourned her back. Her friends calves were deliciously fat and she could see the profound rolls at her elbows and knees. Her arms were so large and soft, and her stomach hung down visibly touching her thighs and almost peaking out from under her frayed mini skirt. 

Makayla laughed, Brittany had always been fashionable even when she was just lounging around the house. She was wearing the cutest peasant girl top, large hoop earings, makeup and huge beaded Jewelry. She had the cutest fat hands, fingers, feet,and ankles, and her cheeks were so chubby that Makayla couldn't help herself from squeezing them. Next to her friend she actually looked small and she couldn't help but feel a pang of jealousy.

"So I may have gained a little weight." Brittany laughed. "Girl you should have known especially with Travis living here with me the last 18 months. I have put on about 100 lbs just from him cooking for me and keeping the house stocked with redicilous amounts of fattening food." 

Makayla watched as her friend put her bag down and litterly waddled in front of her. It made Makayla smile, she truly thought her friend had become enviously beautiful. 

"Yesterday when I weighed myself I was 462, and I was like 315 when he moved in." Brittany laughed. 

"What! That's 147 lbs in less than two years." Makayla said astonished and intruiged as she followed her friend into the kitchen. She looked around in awe, the kitchen looked like heaven with packs and packs of cookies and candy on the top of the refrigerator, and in the pantry. There were boxes of donuts, chips, cheese curls, crackers dip, everything. Makayla licked her lips only imaging what kind of goodies were in the refridgerator and freezer. Makayla was so caught up on thougth about the food that she almost didn't here what Brittany was saying.

"I'm glad your math skills are as sharp as ever." Brittany laughed as she grabbed a pint of ice cream out of the freezer.

"I have never had a problem with my size and Travis loves me bigger. Plus the sex gets better and better with each pound I gain. It's so addictive." Brittany said as she grabbed an unopened pack of soft baked cookies and a large bag of chips out of the cabinet and headed back to the living room. 

"Make yourself comfortable Kay. Why aren't you at your wacko parents' house anyway." Brittany asked as she sat down in her recliner and propped her feet up.

"They disowned me since I got so fat." Makayla laughed snapping back to reality. She couldn't help but linger on Brittany's comment about fat sex. Travis was a big guy as well. Much bigger than the professor and if their sex was amazing...

"Are you listening to me Kay." Brittany asked as she popped one of the large peanut butter chunk cookies into her mouth, savoring every bite.

"I'm sorry girl, what?" Makayla laughed as she reached out and grabbed a cookie for herself.

"You can stay here anytime I said. Travis and I are going to this Thanksgiving buffet tonight for dinner and you are so coming with. You can probably almost keep up with me when we go out to eat and drink now." Brittany laughed.

"Thanks Britt, that's why you're my best. Now tell me more about you, Travis and the great world of _Fat sex_."Makayla laughed.

"Oh I am going to have to turn the T.V down for this one." Brittany laughed. Kay it's no secret that I am a big girl and always have been. What I have never told you was that..." Brittany started but trailed off. 

Makayla's eyes lit up. Was her best friend about to admit to her that she _enjoyed_ being fat as well?

"Britt, you can tell me. IT won't freak me out. I promise."

"Well, I have always liked being fat. Secretly I always wanted to get fatter. I mean I love getting fatter, I feel amazingly wonderful every time I gain an inch or a pound or show another sign of me becoming ridiculously fat. I want to be like 600 probably. Travis he's kind of my encourager." Brittany looked at her friend nervously hoping she hadn't freaked her out. 

"Wow. does Travis try to get fatter on purpose too." Makayla asked amazed.

"Well he used to." Brittany laughed. But he didn't want to ever be over 400 lbs. So once he hit that he stop trying to gain and focused on maintaining. Fat sex is so amazing though. We are both soooo soft, and it is harder but we can get off and never even penetrate. We just explore all the different rolls and folds on our bodies. It is amazing Kay." 

Brittany smiled at her friend as she licked the crumbs from the cookies off of her plump fingers and popped the lid off of her ice cream. "There are so many communities online with people who feel the same way I do. Travis and I aren't freaks we just love being fat! Soooo many other people do too."

Makayla couldn't help but smile. She wasn't a freak, she just had a love, _no_ a need to be fat. She wondered if the Professor was the same way.

"I knew you were my bestfriend for a reason." Makayla laughed.

"Are you serious!" Brittany said sitting up. 

Makayla nodded. She explained to her friend that she had this love for fat people since she was little. Hell it was the main reason she had even been drawn to Brittany in the first place. She knew at a young age she wanted to be fat but she thought she was a freak. She felt a huge weight being lifted off of her shoulders. She couldn't even describe her happiness. 

"Where's your computer?" Makayla asked anxiously standing up. "I want to see some of these sites." 

She had learned of something that gave her peace of mind, and if she wasn't really nuts for it, maybe she could try to get to Brittany's size one day. Hopefully one day soon.


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 23, 2007)

Just gets even better, thanks for taking my mind off a subpar thanksgiving of spaghettios and leftover dominos...lol.
Looking forward to part 3.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Nov 26, 2007)

aww I'm sorry your T-Day was crappy Gordo. But I am glad I could cheer you up with my story!


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 27, 2007)

stillblessed23 said:


> aww I'm sorry your T-Day was crappy Gordo. But I am glad I could cheer you up with my story!



Thanks, as it did though hoping to enjoy a fulfilling thanksgiving next year when I read it once more..lol


----------



## stillblessed23 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Part III*

_"Breakfast is ready baby." Makayla popped her eyes open as she heard the sexy voice of the professor. She went to get out of the bed and realized that her weight was pinning her down. She lifted her arm as she noticed the fat drooping down over a foot and a half. Her fingers were the size of plump sausages and she could feel her pendolous breasts roll to each side of her. She began to make little rocks and finally rolled to her side as she felt all of her fat flow with her. Her belly flowed to the side in front of her as she attempted to pull her self up sideways into a sitting postion. 

"Chrissy, Kelsy!" She heard herself call out as she panted to catch her breath. she looked down in awe as her huge belly spilled down the side of her bed she tried to eye how much space she took up on the edge of the bed and estimated it to be about five feet. She looked up as two young girls, 13 and 11, made their way through the bedroom door. Both girls were very fat themselves and were obviously the offspring of Makayla and the professor. As if it were a routine, each girl went to grab one of Makayla's arms and helped her into a standing position. She felt herself heave in shock as she felt her belly slap back to her knees. She got glimpse of herself in her mirror as she made her way to the hall. She was enormous! Her body resembled a huge ball and her stomach and bum jetted far out in front and behind her. In the hall an electric scooter was waiting for her. She mounted it and rode down the hall to the kitchen.

"About time you made it down here," The professor said as he looked at her lovingly. "I have all of your favorites, baby." 

Makayla licked her lips hungrily as she pulled up to the table. She eyed the professor up and down, first noticing the tight wedding band stuck on his fat fingers. His belly hung down to his thighs and he had also grown quite wide. Makayla could feel herself getting hot. Before she knew it she was suddenly back in her bed as the professor lifted his massive belly on top of her, smiling down lovingly... _

Makayla slammed her alarm clock down as Cyrus made himself comfortable on her lap. She shot up and looked around. She looked down under her sheet realizing that she must have been dreaming. She sat back against her bed and closed her eyes. She didn't know what her dream meant, but she found that it had her completely aroused and hungry. She had eaten more than she ever had in her life in the four days with Brittany and Travis. 

Now it was that following Monday and time to go back to school already. For once she didn't want her holiday to end. She had found a whole world of people just like her on the internet. Since she and Brittany were basically shaped the same way, she had an idea of what she would look like and it excited her badly. Makayla yawned as Cyrus purred and began to climb up her chest.

"I know what that means. You're out of food already Cyrus?" Makayla laughed as she pulled her fluffy white cat into a hug and began to stroke his head. She finally dragged herself out of bed to get ready for her day. She looked in the mirror as she held her cat tightly. Even wearing her sleep shirt she could tell that she had gotten fatter since the last time she stepped on her scale a week ago.

She smiled as she admired herself and made her way to the kitchen. After pouring Cyrus his breakfast, Makayla made her way over to her scale. After her week with Brittany and Travis, she had expected a five-pound gain at least. She gasped in shock when 339.4 popped up on the screen. She had gained over nine pounds in less than a week. She couldn't help but smile; seeing the number made her want more.

She quickly ran to her freezer and pulled out a box of waffles with lots of butter and syrup. She placed all of them on a pan and popped them in the oven while she made some sausages and gravy. After barely finishing her breakfast, Makayla went to get dressed. She had to make things right with the professor; she graduated in about six months and it was time to fight her fears and make the professor hers.

Makayla happily finished a half dozen of donuts on her drive to school that morning and made sure she was wearing her sexiest outfit. She had to admit that even though she had learned so much the week before she was still self conscious about showing off her body. 

Despite everything, she decided on a black and purple wrap blouse, and despite the cold air, a black skirt with sheer black pantyhose. She smiled as she imagined her belly looking like Brittany's, slightly peeking from under her skirt and then finally hanging out completely as it touched her knees. She was getting herself aroused just thinking about her future fat body. She needed the professor badly.

She looked at a clock as she pulled into a parking space. She had only 30 minutes before her first class, so she had to hurry to get to Professor Grant's office before then.

Professor Grant hated Monday mornings; he was always swarmed with paperwork that he didn't finish over the weekend and he hated being cooped up in his office to work on it. He sighed as he spun around in his chair and turned up the radio, grabbing a donut and a cheese danish as he spun back around and scooted up to his desk. He took a bite of the danish and smiled as the wonderful pastry slid down his throat. He picked up his cup and took a sip of his cream shake as he closed his eyes and imagined it going straight to his belly. He was pulled out of his fantasies when he heard a knock at the door.

"Come in," Professor Grant called out as he put his cup down and pretended to focus on his paperwork.

"Um- hi Professor," Makayla said as she walked into his office. 

"Hi Makayla, how was your holiday?" the professor said a little too happily as he looked up and smiled. 

"Oh, I had a lot of fun. I went to stay with my best friend and her boyfriend, and, yeah, it was pretty amazing," Makayla said as she shyly tried to focus on the various things around his office. 

"Oh, I thought you were going to stay with the _rents_?" the professor asked curiously as he took a bite from his danish.

"Well, I don't really want to talk about them," Makayla said quietly. "Hey is that Justin Timberlake?" she asked as she noticed the song playing in the background.

"Shhh, don't tell anybody," the professor laughed. "So what can I help you with today, Makayla?" the professor asked as he finished the last bite of his danish and picked up his donut.

"I um- well- I kinda wanted to know if you still wanted to go to lunch with me?" Makayla said, shocking herself and the professor.

"I was wondering when you were going to break down and ask," the professor smiled.

"Great," she said happily. 

"Well, I guess I'll see you in class professor," Makayla continued happily as she turned to walk away. The professor could feel the pressure in his pants as he caught glimpse of Makayla's thighs, calves and fat ankles through the pantyhose. She had just made his day. 

He looked up and called her back just as she was about to walk out his office door.

"Yes, professor?" she blushed.

"Call me Chris."

_Story continued in post 10_


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 27, 2007)

Great surprise indeed, as I did not expect part 3 this soon..lol.
I definately like where the story is going, that's for sure..lol.
A good way to start the day while anticipating part 4 when the time comes.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Aug 31, 2008)

[*Author's Note:* I am so sorry for the delay! I have been so busy with school I am so desperate to graduate lol. I am very excited to return to the trail and gains of Makayla and the Profesor or as we last learned, Chris.]


*Part IV
*
 Makayla smiled as the warm sun burst through the hotel window that morning. She smiled as she felt Chris' soft form beneath her. She loved how their bodies seemed to meld together so perfectly.

It had been a little over six months since they started dating, and with Makayla's bachelors degree recently under her belt, there was no one who could deny them from seeing each other. She loved being with Chris, every moment of it. He spoiled her terribly taking her out to eat almost nightly and always taking her on weekend getaways. It was no wonder that she had added a few pounds, as well as he, to her already fat frame. She was 360 pounds the last time she checked the scale a few days ago.

And Chris was 398, quickly approaching 400. He found his clothes getting snug and himself wanting to stand less and less in lecture. He would lazily stay seated during most of his classes and soley showed Powerpoint presentations.

Makayla, now that she had graduated hardly had to do anything, and the only real activity that she and the professor performed was when they made love. It was no surprise when that December Makayla found herself pregnant. 

Makayla sighed as she examined her naked body in the full lenght mirror as Brittany rambled on the other end of her phone. She had gotten larger by that December, about 380 pounds. Chris was loving every new pound of hers as well as his own. He was now easily over 420, a number that would often make him laugh as he reminisced about his high school days. His belly jutted out in front of him and hung down to his upper thigh. His arms were pillowy and soft, his neck had long given away to his thick double chins. Makayla had noticed that Thanksgiving that he had developed a waddle as he was a far cry from the professor who met her at her favorite fast food spot almost a year before that. 

At the same time, so was she. She had a new sense of confidence. After graduation she moved in with Chris. She didn't gain as easily as Chris but she suspected with this pregnancy the pounds would begin to pile on fast. 

She continued to look at herself in the mirror as she tried to figure out what she would look like pregnant. Would you even be able to tell? Her belly hung down almost to her mid thigh and it was very wide and already stuck out. Her boobs were already huge, and her fat legs and cankles would hardly ever show any sign of swelling. The same went for her chubby, perfectly manicured fingers. She played with her arm folds and belly folds in the mirror. How much bigger would she get now that she was pregnant? How much bigger could she get now that she had to care for another life? 

"I can't believe it Kay," Brittany said happily on the other line. It had been over a year since Makayla saw her best friend, but she still talked to her daily. She couldn't believe the news the doctor had just told her and she was having a hard time processing it. "I have to come down there and see you; my little niece needs her auntie!" Brittany said, thrilled. 

"We don't know it is a girl yet," Makayla laughed as she quickly became used to the idea of becoming a mommy. "I don't know how I am going to tell Chris though. We aren't married, and I just met his family this past Thanksgiving." Makalya could not easily dismiss her anxiety - what if Chris was nervous or angry about the prospect of having a baby? 

"He is going to be thrilled," Brittany smiled. "I am willing to bet all 530 of my pounds on the fact that he will be ecstatic and I haven't even met the guy." 

Makayla laughed at her friend's comment, but not missing the reveal of her friend's new weight. She could only imagine how amazing she must look and felt a slight pang of jealousy. 

"Wow, Britt, are you really 530 now?" Makayla asked quietly. 

"Yeah, I can hardly believe it myself. It is getting really hard to do stuff, though, so I think I might try and stop eating so much," Brittany said sadly. 

"What? Is that even possible, Britt? Your appetite has to be enormous," Makayla said, happy that the focus of the conversation had shifted from her for a moment. 

"I know. I don't know how I'm going to. I have loved gaining but I will still get to eat a lot to maintain my weight. I mean I will miss gorging but... anyway this is about you, not me. How are you going to tell Chris about the baby?"  

"I don't know, but here's my chance. I hear his car pulling up now."


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 1, 2008)

Long awaited and well worth it, awaiting someone's reaction to news of fatherhood indeed.


----------



## Risible (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice, Michelle. I love the cliffhanger!


----------



## Tad (Sep 3, 2008)

Woot! Glad you continued this


----------

